# Cured, salted egg yolks



## medtran49 (Nov 2, 2022)

A good way to use up excess yolks or even to make just for themselves. The cured eggs taste like aged eggy cheese, maybe a good substitution for lactose-challenged folks.

Recipe can be doubled, tripled, etc.

1 cup sugar
5/8 cup salt
3 unbroken egg yolks

Mix the salt and sugar together in a small bowl. Place half of the mixture in a small sealable container. Make 3 yolk sized indentations in the salt/sugar mix. Leave a little space around them so the yolks will not touch. Place a yolk in each space, cover with remaining salt/sugar mixture, seal container and place in refrigerator for 1 week. At that time, remove the yolks, brushing off excess salt/sugar mix, wrap in paper towels, cheesecloth or a coffee filter, and return to refrigerator for at least another week. When ready to use, peel the salt/sugar crystals away with a small sharp knife and grate.

They tasted a little salty, but no more than Parm R.

After the first week in salt.







Asparagus risotto with grated cured egg yolk.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 2, 2022)

Thank you for sharing this. I definitely want to try this.


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 18, 2022)

I will definitely try it!  My new year's resolution is to reduce food waste.  This will be an awesome way to use egg yolks!


----------

